# Official Playoffs Thread:



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Eastern Conference Round 1:

1]







VS
8]








Detroit won season series 4-0

Q's Prediction: Pistons Win 4-1

4]







VS
5]








Bulls won season series 3-1

Q's Prediction: Heat Win 4-2

2]








7]








Cavs won season series 2-1

Q's Prediction: Cavaliers Win 4-0

3]








6]








Season series tied 2-2

Q's Prediction: Nets win 4-3


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Western Conference Round 1:

1]







VS
8]








Warriors won season series 3-0

Q's Prediction: Mavericks Win 4-2

4]







VS
5]








Jazz won season series 3-1

Q's Prediction: Jazz Win 4-3

2]








7]








Suns won season series 3-1

Q's Prediction: Lakers Win 4-3

3]








6]








Spurs Win Season series 2-1

Q's Prediction: Spurs Win 4-2


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Well with the first game of each series being over there were 3 seed upsets. The Warriors, Nuggets, and Nets all won on the road and beat a higher seed. I didn't think that the Spurs would have dropped their first game as I expect them to win the series.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Are Clippers fans supportting the Warriors or the Mavericks?

Are you guys pissed off about Mavs resting their starters against GSW(so they qualified) or are you pissed off at GSW for qualifying ahead of you? 

Or do take the tact you lost to the Hornets anyways so you guys wouldnt have made the playoffs either way??????


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

hroz said:


> Are Clippers fans supportting the Warriors or the Mavericks?
> 
> *This Clipper fan didn't have an opinion UNTIL I got to see the Warriors play last night. NOW, I'm pulling for the Warriors. They look awesome; just no injuries - PLEEZ.*
> 
> ...


See response above.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hroz said:


> Are Clippers fans supportting the Warriors or the Mavericks?
> 
> Are you guys pissed off about Mavs resting their starters against GSW(so they qualified) or are you pissed off at GSW for qualifying ahead of you?
> 
> Or do take the tact you lost to the Hornets anyways so you guys wouldnt have made the playoffs either way??????


i got pretty pissed when i realized what the Mavs did, and then to top it off them just playing their regular guys the next game that just proved what we all thought ....with that said, YES it shouldnt have came to the last couple games, and the Clippers didnt deserve to be in the playoffs...the better team made it ...and well i am pulling for the Warriors 
**** all the bull****, the Mavs are now near the top of the list of hated teams


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*The Lakers are done!*

They played horribly going into the playoffs. Now, they are getting destroyed by the Suns. I dont see them winning even one game. Arent you guys glad that we didnt re sign Ramanovic? 
If we were the Lakers, no way we would play that bad. Too bad we couldnt get it together until the end of the season. :thumbdown:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: The Lakers are done!*

You guys should be happy, atleast you have got high draft picks to wait for.
The Lakers are in a loose-loose situation. Get swept by the Suns and lower draft picks. 
By the way you guys have Tim Thomas, who is as bad as Radmanovic.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: The Lakers are done!*

*Who cares, we're not Laker fans.*

And i would've rather signed Vlad than Tim Thomas, at least Vlad had the desire to crack the starting lineup, TT looks like he doesn't give a **** 75% of the time.

I said it before and i'll say it again, everyone involved would've been better off if they both just re-signed with their teams from last year.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: The Lakers are done!*



Theonee said:


> By the way you guys have Tim Thomas, who is as bad as Radmanovic.


Please, you can't tell me your one bit serious about that statement. Radmanovic doesn't belong in the same statement as Thomas, sorry. Radman is a great person and someone who understands his role, but on the court, give me Thomas any day of the week. Unlike VladRad, Timmy can slide down and play the PF and C positions, and I don't mean be a hybird PF/CE like Memo, Murphy or most of the L's, but be able to go into the post, and play some decent defense, box-out, occasionally get a block and on the offensive end post his guy up. Sure, Vlad might have the slight edge on shooting, but Timmy has a much better overall game, let's just look at their stats this year.

TT: *11.0 PPG | 5.0 RPG | 2.3 APG | .7 SPG | .4 BPG |* 1.3 TO's | 41.4% FG |* 38.2% 3PT *| 70.8% FT | 27 MPG
VR: 6.6 PPG | 3.2 RPG | 1.2 APG | .4 SPG | .3 BPG | 1.3 TO's |* 42.4% FG* | 33.9% 3PT | *72.6% FT* | 17.9 MPG

Sure, Timmy played in more minutes, but he's been more effective[11.79 vs 6.89 per NBA.com]. Let's go and compare Tim with Vladdy last season as a Clipper:

TT: *11.0 PPG* | 5.0 RPG |* 2.3 APG* | 0.7 SPG | .4 BPG | 1.3 TO's | 41.4% FG | 38.2% 3PT | 70.8% FT | 27 MPG 
VR: 10.7 PPG |* 5.7 RPG* | 2.1 APG | *1.0 SPG | .5 BPG* | 1.3 TO's | *41.7% FG | 41.8% 3PT | 73.1% FT* | 29.7 MPG

Basically right on par with Timmy, and the biggest difference is the 3.6% better shooting behind the arc. Equal stats, but impact is not in the stat sheets as this year, we really needed Tim to slide down and log in some minutes for us at the 5, as opposed to last year, when we just needed Rad to play the 3, or when he did play the 4, it was just to spread the floor, which we still do with Tim, but he does have the ability to go into the post and score as well.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: The Lakers are done!*

from the games i've seen of both teams and players...tim thomas was *much* better than radmanovic in every facet of the game...when we went on the late season run to almost make playoffs, it was thomas' and mobley's shooting that got us back into the race...when kaman was crapping it up it was the brand/thomas combo at the pf/c that got us back into games...

tim thomas made some huge shots, not necessarily game winners, but momentum shifters that lifted the clippers from their early-midseason funk...

don't forget now, i was a huge hater of thomas when we first signed him, but he was miles ahead of radman this year and there is no doubt about that...

and along with sammy, he gave us a swagger that brand/maggette/kaman/mobley couldn't provide...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Today the Mavs, Spurs, and Cavs all won. I feel bad for the Wizards it must suck to play in the playoffs without two of their stars in Arenas and Butler. I think they will be swept. The other two games today I expected to happen. No way the Spurs and Mavs go down 0-2.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: The Lakers are done!*



leidout said:


> *Who cares, we're not Laker fans.*
> 
> And i would've rather signed Vlad than Tim Thomas, at least Vlad had the desire to crack the starting lineup, TT looks like he doesn't give a **** 75% of the time.
> 
> I said it before and i'll say it again, everyone involved would've been better off if they both just re-signed with their teams from last year.


as much as i hated Tim Thomas, he played great this year...atleast better than i expected...i would provide stats but i think anyone who kept track knows that this season atleast Vlade should not be mentioned in the same sentence as Tim Thomas....i give TT props on the season...:cheers:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The Lakers are done!*



qross1fan said:


> Please, you can't tell me your one bit serious about that statement. Radmanovic doesn't belong in the same statement as Thomas, sorry. Radman is a great person and someone who understands his role, but on the court, give me Thomas any day of the week. Unlike VladRad, Timmy can slide down and play the PF and C positions, and I don't mean be a hybird PF/CE like Memo, Murphy or most of the L's, but be able to go into the post, and play some decent defense, box-out, occasionally get a block and on the offensive end post his guy up. Sure, Vlad might have the slight edge on shooting, but Timmy has a much better overall game, let's just look at their stats this year.
> 
> TT: *11.0 PPG | 5.0 RPG | 2.3 APG | .7 SPG | .4 BPG |* 1.3 TO's | 41.4% FG |* 38.2% 3PT *| 70.8% FT | 27 MPG
> VR: 6.6 PPG | 3.2 RPG | 1.2 APG | .4 SPG | .3 BPG | 1.3 TO's |* 42.4% FG* | 33.9% 3PT | *72.6% FT* | 17.9 MPG
> ...


You really would sign Tim Thomas over Radman. He had one bad year. And he was out for most of it. You guys were a playoff team last year and signing Tim Thomas took you to..the 3rd round this year? No. So i dont understand why you are comparing the 2. LOL thats funny you guys make a Lakers thread in a Clippers forum. You guys are like White Sox fans. They worry more what the Cubs do than what the White Sox actually do. hahah.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: The Lakers are done!*



SoCalfan21 said:


> You really would sign Tim Thomas over Radman. He had one bad year. And he was out for most of it. You guys were a playoff team last year and signing Tim Thomas took you to..the 3rd round this year? No. So i dont understand why you are comparing the 2. LOL thats funny you guys make a Lakers thread in a Clippers forum. You guys are like White Sox fans. They worry more what the Cubs do than what the White Sox actually do. hahah.


Didn't I say I'd take T2 over Vlad already? I put Vlads numbers last year, so your one year BS excuse is out of the window. Hell, career wise, Thomas is scoring 2.1 more per game, grabbing just .3 less boards, same amount of dimes, shooting 2.5% better from the field, while playing a measly .9 minutes per game, and by the way, how is it Timmy's fault that Clippers didn't make the playoffs when they had both of their PG's out, resorted to a third string journeyman down the stretch run? Considering Shaun and Sam were out, it's a wonder we were in the race to make the playoffs. And I guess you don't read the whole thread, such as leidout's when he said:



> Who cares, we're not Laker fans.


One person doesn't make everyone now does it? So LOL at that. 

And bottom line = Timmy > Radmanovic any day of the week. Only thing Vladi has Thomas on is 3 point shooting, and even then, it's a very slight advantage. Defensively, both in the post, man-up and drive, Timmy is better, rebounding, Timmy is better, ballhandling, give me Timmy as well, post play, give me Timmy, so yes, Timmy > Radmanovic, any day of the week.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Well the Bulls just swept the defending champions in the 1st round. I didn't think the Bulls were going to sweep, I thought they had a good chance to beat the Heat but I would have never thought they would have done it so easily.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Man so many sweeps in the East, 3 of the 4 series' there was a swept. The other series it might end up 4-1, close enough for a sweep. I am surprised that the Warriors are up 3-1. I knew they would give the Mavs big time problems but I wouldn't imagine that they would on the brick on elimination so soon. I bet Marc Cuban is extremely pissed that they had the chance in not playing them had they not tanked that Warrior game at the end of the season. Avery Johnson is going to get a lot of heat on him for tanking that game with the way the Warriors are handling the Mavs in the playoffs.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Both teams that were down 1-3 won tonight but both teams are going to have a tough time avoiding losing the series on the road.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Well the Spurs won today and won the series 4-1. I am not really surprised though, I though the Spurs were the better team.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Suns finished their series off. So its Suns vs. Spurs in the next round. I must say that is going to be one hell of a series. It should be fun to watch and I would be surprised if it didn't go to game 7.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

well, not much of a surprise there, i knew whether the lakers or clippers made it, it would be sweep city or in 5, which is why i wasnt too hot to get the spot. The surprise for me there was how denver got so easily brushed aside. Denver still remains the biggest dissapointment for me of the second half of the season. I dont think they have the right coach for the dynamic duo of anthony/iverson. This is a team with the defensive player of the year, potential 18 point/game scorer in smith, the aforementioned dynamic duo, a servicable center in nene, and they win even less games than they did against the clippers in the playoffs last year?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Haha, Dallas got a beat down tonight and have been kicked out. It would seem like the worst upset in NBA history for the playoffs, considering Dallas' record. I am sure they wished they didn't tank that game against the Warriors at the end of the season, though I ma not sure if they would have won anyway. I bet Cuban is about to fire/trade someone as a type.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The 2nd round has begun. Both games today were pretty good, especially the Suns/Spurs one. Yesterdays 2nd round game I can't say it was any good. I didn't watch but the boxscore tells the tale of the ugly game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I didn't watch the whole game but I did catch the last 5 minutes of the Jazz/Warriors game. Pretty intense finish, good stuff.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

and the bulls got worked, again...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

My predictions were way off, but damn, what a beatdown by the Pistons. Bulls need to win the next game by 10+, or else, just raise the white flag. Jazz should not be letting the Warriors score that much, they seemed to get caught up in the tempo, which is a mistake. Playing half court, they will own with Boozer in the post. No one can contain him, besides Biedrins and MAYBE Foyle[he won't even get a chance], but Biedrins is too foul prone. If Jazz let the next game to be high-scoring, W's should tie it up.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

What I found funny was prior to tonights game, the Bulls had only lead for about 17 seconds total in the previous two games. Wow, talk about getting dominated.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ouch the Bulls blew a 17 or 19 point lead and are now trailing 0-3. I thought the Bulls could at least give a little bite and maybe take the Pistons to game 6 but right now it looks like a sweep.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

and bruce bowen is starting to give karate lessons on the court again...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Nets climbed one back today. The Spurs/Suns game was interesting though it seemed like the Spurs got all the calls in the 4th quarter. It was quite a physical game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jazz and the Bulls both won today. Couldn't catch either game, were they any good?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

All close games today but the Suns and Cavs pull through. What a dirty shot by Horry at the end of the game, I hope he gets a suspension. It would suck for the Suns if Amare and Diaw get suspended for leaving the bench, though some are arguing that they were merely checking in before the incident happened.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Sucks for the Suns both Diaw and Amare got suspended for one game. The next game for the Suns is going to be really tough to win without Amare, Duncan should have a field day that game.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Jazz are 4 games away from the Finals....and to think when the season started, and until now, people overlooked them. Wow, I'd love them in the finals, along with Bulls coming back from a 3-0 deficit.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Warriors/Jazz game today was one heck of a game. Jazz have been playing well in the playoffs. Fisher hit some big shots tonight and AK47 has picked up his game in Warriors series.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ouch, the Suns had the Spurs, even without Amare and Diaw, but couldn't close the deal. That was a big loss for the Suns after leading for most of the game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Today the Cavs and Spurs finished off their opponents. I was rooting for the Suns to win the series but it doesn't bother me that the Spurs won. Next Western Conf. Finals should be interesting, I can't say the same for the East.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Boring game today except for the last 5 minutes when the Jazz started to play better but it too little too late.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Good response by the Jazz at home by blowing out the Spurs.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Congrats to the Spurs for winning the championship err I mean going to the finals.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow just wow. I can't believe the Cavs are going to the finals. I just don't picture their team as being that good, man it must be good to be in the east. With that said though I think the Spurs totally spank the Cavs in the finals, 5 games at the most.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Wow just wow. I can't believe the Cavs are going to the finals. I just don't picture their team as being that good, man it must be good to be in the east. With that said though I think the Spurs totally spank the Cavs in the finals, 5 games at the most.


Most people also said the same about the Lakers vs Pistons & Dallas vs Miami. Cavs might just pull it off in 6. 

Hope the Spurs can stop 'em tho cuz once LeBron gets the taste of that first championship, he's gonna pile 'em up for the next decade.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

hmm this might be an entertaining playoff series. only problem is that their will be more annoying "we are witnesses" commercials. i really dont care who wins as long as bruce bowen gets injured.


----------

